# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  القانون رقم 120 لسنة 2008 بشأن إنشاء المحاكم الاقتصادية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

القانون رقم 120 لسنة 2008 بشأن إنشاء المحاكم الاقتصادية

مرفق

----------

